# Preference in brands of traps?



## DGF

Hello all. I've been reading around the forum a little bit and am thinking of trying a litte traping in January. I've been looking around online and am wondering with all the trap companies out there which ones those of you with experience recommend. Do you have a preference in a particular brand of trap, Particularly in coil springs and conibears? Is there a brand to 'stay away' from?

Besides price what's the difference between a Duke coil spring and a more expensive coil spring?

Same question for conibears?

What is your favorite brand and why?

Lastly in the Grand Rapids area is there a place that sells traps besides Gander Mountain (They only have duke)? 

Thanks for all help.

~Dan~


----------



## wild bill

depends on what you want to trap. for ***** its hard to beat the duke 1.5s for the price. same for rats. the 110 magnum and 160's are a good trap.(i remove 1 spring on the 160s) i might get beat up for this but i will never use a duke trap for canines again unless it has all the mods done to it. even then i think there is better choices. bridger makes a good trap for canines and after basic mods its a great trap right out of the box. 

for what it will cost you in gas you can order from F&T. shipping is cheap and you will have your supplies within 2 days. they are also a sponsor here on the site.


----------



## HunterHawk




----------



## Big Reds

My preference as anyone knows, is the Victor 1.5 coil springs. Built better for the long haul and are a little more expensive for the reason of quality.


----------



## Firefighter

It's my understanding Duke Traps are made in Korea...

Most of the others are made in the U.S. of A.

Makes it easy to choose what I won't buy.


----------



## bradym54

i have got a little bit of each....i use mostly dukes and they work fine.... they will hold about everything and are cheap so that is my prefrence. victors are also good. those two i have most of and a few blake and lamb but i really don't like the B&L.


----------



## Wally Gator

Sleepy Creek has a real nice line up of traps, and they are all made right here in USA. You might pay a little bit more, but at least you know your money didn't go over sea's.


----------



## Mister ED

Big Reds said:


> My preference as anyone knows, is the Victor 1.5 coil springs. Built better for the long haul and are a little more expensive for the reason of quality.


Actually, I have seen some tests posted over on T-man that indicated the Victor actually had thinner steel than a Duke. Victor @ $90/dz vs Duke @ $59/dz. If I were going to buy a 1.5 I'd spend $100/dz and get the Montanas or Sleepy Creeks.



Firefighter said:


> It's my understanding Duke Traps are made in Korea...
> 
> *Most* of the others are made in the U.S. of A.
> 
> Makes it easy to choose what I won't buy.


I wouldn't bet on that.

I'd have to pretty much agree with Wild Bill on this one. I think all of the brands have have some + & -. And sometimes you need to keep in mind what size (and type) trap you are looking at ... along with the brand. For beaver my trap of choice is a #5 Bridger DLS. But those are the only Bridgers I own. For a #1 LS, I have Duke and I HATE them ... but I do have some Duke 1.5 coils that, although are not my favorite, I use and they do there job. I personally don't like the Sleepy Creek 1.5s ... but their #11s are sweet.

When it ever comes out, I think the Montana Longliner 1.5 will be a popular trap. It should be priced midway between a Duke & SC or Montana Special. I got a good look at one at the WI convention (Gerald Schmidt had a couple prototypes) and it was heavier than a Duke but lighter than one of the more premium traps.


----------



## FREEPOP

I have #2 Dukes, 1.75 Sleepy Creeks and #2 Bridgers. 

Had a fox pull out in front of me with the sleepy creeks but it was a rear foot and was probably by the toes. Did get one yote in them and it held good. Had a hydrahoe run over two of them but I was able to bend them back and make them functional.

Both yotes this year (one 37 lbs) were in the dukes that I just bent the jaw tips up on, they held fine and are ready to go.

I've only caught a grey in the bridgers and it was quite a high catch. I like them for winter when there may be a little more snow on the trap.

That's my experience and I won't get in any debates.


----------



## Fur-minator

For body grip traps I feel the victors are the best. The springs seem to be stronger than the other brands.

For k9's I like the MB650. It is a great trap. There is always a chance that a yote may show up even if I'm planning to catch a fox.

The cost and weight are the only down side to the MB's.

I also buy traps made in the USA.


----------



## Big Reds

Mr. Ed,
I beg to differ my good man. My father ( a die maker for 28 years ) and myself as a witness used a micrometer on the most important parts of the traps. These included the swivel rivets on both ends of the chain. They were in fact, smaller in diameter (dukes) than the victors. Both (Victor and Dukes)were #2's. The reason for this being brought to our attention was the fact that a yote almost straightened out the duke's swivel rivet! These are the facts. The old saying is true, believe none of what you hear and half of what you see. Thank you for your time, I just wanted to share my firsthand experience.


----------



## FREEPOP

I forgot about water traps. I've done good with the dukes that I have, 110, 160, 220 and 330s but I just dable a little with it and am not serious about it.


----------



## Mister ED

Big Reds said:


> Mr. Ed,
> I beg to differ my good man. My father ( a die maker for 28 years ) and myself as a witness used a micrometer on the most important parts of the traps. These included the swivel rivets on both ends of the chain. They were in fact, smaller in diameter (dukes) than the victors. Both (Victor and Dukes)were #2's. The reason for this being brought to our attention was the fact that a yote almost straightened out the duke's swivel rivet! These are the facts. The old saying is true, believe none of what you hear and half of what you see. Thank you for your time, I just wanted to share my firsthand experience.


Big Reds - No problems & Thanks for the added info. As I stated, this was not first hand info from myself, but from a post on T-man (he!! I have trouble measuring to the 16th let alone a thousandth). You bring up a very good point though ... the quality of swivels and rivets. I pretty much change out all swivels & J-hooks with MB Crunch Proof swivels and #6 J-hooks. I do this on all 1.5 coils and above. It might be overkill on a 1.5 ... but it gives me piece of mind.


----------



## uptracker

If I were you, I'd buy Belilse body grip traps. Get 160's for an all around trap for anything smaller than an otter. 160's are good for mink, marten, fisher, rats, *****, etc.

For canine footholds, can't beat a Bridger.


----------

